# lirc z livedrive_midi przestało działać

## n0rbi666

Witam

Napisałem na forum multimedia - ale nikt nie odpowiada, może tutaj będzie lepiej  :Wink: 

Więc tak : mam Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum EX z pilotem RM-1000. Skonfigurowałem to kiedyś pod lirc, i działało to kupę czasu.

Niestety, ostatnio zachciało mi się przekompilować cały system - i pilot przestał działać.

Moje /etc/conf.d/lircd:

 *Quote:*   

> LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/snd/midiC0D1 -H livedrive_midi"

 

/etc/lirc/lircd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> begin remote
> 
>   name  rm1000w
> 
>   flags SPACE_ENC|CONST_LENGTH
> ...

 

Co robiłem, żeby naprawić :

- zabawa /etc/conf.d/lircd - wykomentowanie wszystkiego (w jakimś how-to na forum tak pisali), zabawa z różnymi kombinacjami,

- zabawa /etc/lirc/lircd.conf - ściągnąłem ze strony, potem z  /usr/share/lirc/remotes/creative/lircd.conf.livedrive, 

I niestety nic nie pomaga. 

Gdy podglądam pliczek /dev/snd/midiC0D1 , to przy naciskaniu przycisków pojawiają się śmieci, czyli tak powinno być.

irrecord widzi pilota, coś próbuje z niego sczytywać. Próbowałem stworzyć swój plik lircd.conf - ale nie pomogło.

irw milczy cały czas ...

Ktoś wie, co się mogło podziać ? Czyżby rekompilacja lirc na kernelu 2.6.36 coś popsuła ? (Gdzieś czytałem o jakichś zmianach w 2.6.36, ale nic konkretnego nie znalazłem na ten temat)

Moje emerge --info: 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 

Tak BTW dawno mnie tu nie było  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam !

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Poproszę o:

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep _IR_

Póki co natrafiłem na taki wątek click - może coś pomoże

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

Proszę :

```
CONFIG_IR_CORE=m

CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER=m

CONFIG_IR_LIRC_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_IR_IMON is not set

# CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB is not set

# CONFIG_IR_ENE is not set

# CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m
```

Na początku miałem to w ogóle wyłączone, teraz skompilowałem jako moduły - w konfiguracji kernela nie widziałem nic na temat livedrive, teraz powgrywałem kilka modułów - i dalej nic.

Próbowałem też ebuilda do lirc-0.9.0-pre - i też lipa, skompilowałem lirca na kernelu 2.6.35 - i dalej nic :/

Tamten wątek czytałem kilka razy - zrobiłem wszystko tak jak tam jest opisane i nic :/

lircd -H livedrive_midi -d /dev/snd/midiC0D1 -n nie zwraca żadnych błędów, warningów - po prostu milczy :/

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

A co mówi `/etc/init.d/lircd status' ?

Co prawda nie mam Audigy a pilota z saa7134, jednak sprawdziłem i okazuje się, że po usunięciu lircd.conf irw również nie odpowiada, tak więc proponuję uciąć wklejony przez Ciebie lircd.conf jak poniżej:

```

begin remote 

name rm1000w 

flags SPACE_ENC|CONST_LENGTH 

bits 16 

eps 30 

aeps 100 

header 9000 4500 

one 563 1687 

zero 563 562 

pre_data_bits 16 

pre_data 0x8322 

gap 108000 

toggle_bit 0 

repeat 9000 2250 

frequency 38000 

duty_cycle 33 

begin codes 

1 0x0000000000008B74 

2 0x0000000000008F70 

3 0x000000000000906F 

4 0x0000000000008A75 

5 0x000000000000847B 

6 0x0000000000007887 

7 0x0000000000008976 

8 0x000000000000837C 

9 0x0000000000007788 

0 0x000000000000807F 

stop 0x000000000000857A 

play 0x0000000000007986 

pause 0x0000000000007986 

slow 0x0000000000007D82 

step 0x0000000000007E81 

prev 0x0000000000007F80 

next 0x0000000000007A85 

mute 0x0000000000006E91 

vol- 0x000000000000639C 

vol+ 0x000000000000629D 

eax 0x0000000000008C73 

options 0x000000000000827D 

display 0x0000000000007689 

return 0x0000000000008E71 

start 0x0000000000008877 

close 0x0000000000007C83 

up 0x0000000000007B84 

down 0x0000000000008D72 

left 0x0000000000008778 

right 0x000000000000758A 

ok 0x000000000000817E 

power 0x000000000000619e 

cmss 0x000000000000718e 

record 0x000000000000738c 

end codes 

end remote

```

lub

```

# 

# contributed by Stefan Br�ns 

# 

# brand: Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum LiveDrive 

# model no. of remote control: 

# devices being controlled by this remote: 

# 

begin remote 

/usr/share/lirc/remotes/creative/lircd.conf.livedrive 

name LiveDrive 

flags SPACE_ENC|CONST_LENGTH 

bits 16 

eps 30 

aeps 100 

header 9000 4500 

one 563 1687 

zero 563 562 

pre_data_bits 16 

pre_data 0x8000 

gap 108000 

toggle_bit 0 

repeat 9000 2250 

frequency 38000 

duty_cycle 33 

begin codes 

mute 0x0000000000000040 

vol+ 0x0000000000008080 

vol- 0x0000000000008082 

cmss 0x0000000000000080 

end codes 

end remote 

begin remote 

name LiveDrive_Headphone 

bits 16 

flags SPACE_ENC|CONST_LENGTH 

eps 30 

aeps 100 

header 9000 4500 

one 563 1687 

zero 563 562 

repeat 9000 2250 

pre_data_bits 16 

pre_data 0x8000 

gap 108000 

toggle_bit 0 

frequency 38000 

duty_cycle 33 

begin codes 

Headphone_out 0x4000 

Headphone_in 0x4080 

end codes 

end remote

```

Po zmianie plików nie zapomnij wydać `/etc/init.d/lircd restart'

... wydaje mi się, że Ty miałeś dwa pliki konfiguracyjne w jednym - ja bym spróbował w ten sposób. Bez pilota to jak bez ręki, więc można sprawdzić.

Najsampierw można sprawdzić czy Twój sterownik jest na pewno wspierany przez lirca - ja to robię trochę z partyzanta

```
lircd -H help

Driver `help' not supported.

Supported drivers:

   devinput

```

... nie wiem, co wpisać zamiast help, by wyświetliło listę wspieranych sterowników, ale tak też wyświetlaLast edited by nUmer_inaczej on Fri Dec 03, 2010 11:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/lircd status
> 
>  * status: started

 

Mój lircd.conf był z /usr/share/lirc/remotes/creative/lircd.conf.livedrive - więc w teorii powinien być dobry, próbowałem też ściąganego ze strony lirca, i solo do RM-1000, i teraz tych dwóch od Ciebie - i nic.

Próbowałem też irrecordem nagrać kilka klawiszy, i sprawdzić, czy wtedy coś irw powie - i też lipa, milczy cały czas   :Confused: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Niestety - nic więcej nie przychodzi mi do głowy.

Poniższe pochodzi ze strony alsy

```
Audigy 2 Platinum EX 

Infrared remote control and MIDI in/out on Audigy 2 ZS pro and Audigy 4 pro. 

There is an issue with the Audigy 2 Platinum Ex soundcard and the Audigy 4 pro (and probably some other Audigy 2 cards as well), whereas the IR sensor, MIDI and the buttons on the LiveDrive do NOT work at all until the LiveDrive is initialized by sending the sequence of '0xf0, 0x00, 0x20, 0x21, 0x61, 0x0, 0x00, 0x00, 0x7f, 0x0, 0xf7' to the MIDI port. Before doing this, even the LED on the LiveDrive won't blink, as it usually does when a button on the remote is pressed. As far as I know, this behaviour is different than with most LiveDrives manufactured by Creative. For more information see this link. The easiest workaround to this is to add the following line to /etc/modules.conf 

post-install snd-emu10k1 

echo -e '\360\000\040\041\141\000\000\000\177\000\367' > /dev/snd/midiC0D1 

If it doesn't work, try 

echo -en "\xf0\x00\x20\x21\x61\x00\x00\x00\x7f\x00\xf7" > /dev/snd/midiC0D1 

It works for me and it should be distribution-independent (with exception to Debian, where you change /etc/modutils/alsa and run update-modules afterwards, Debian users will know anyway).

```

ostatecznie można zrobić ponownie alsaconf i spróbować przez modinfo moduł karty muzycznej wyłuskać parametry odpowiedzialne za pilota, by dodać je do /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

Powodzenia

----------

## n0rbi666

echo i te znaczki - mam w /etc/conf.d/local - bez tego nie inicjuje się Livedrive, i nie działa. Poza tym - cat /dev/snd/midiC0D1 pokazuje śmieci jak wciskam klawisze, więc od strony sterownika i pilota jest ok, coś jest po stronie lirc ... 

Tylko nie mogę znaleźć co - z 2.6.36 coś się zmienia, czy to wina amd64, nie wiem gdzie szukać i jak szukać :/

--edit--

Właśnie skompilowałem 2.6.35, przekompilowałem lirc - i dalej nic  :Evil or Very Mad:  Już mnie coś zaczyna trafiać   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Z dziwnych rzeczy : irrecord w teorii próbuje zczytywać sobie wszystko, ale jak zajrzałem do pliku zrobionego przez niego - wszystkie klawisze miały kod 0:

```
KEY_VOLUMEUP             0x00000000
```

Próbowałem też bawić się z lircem 0.9.0_pre1 i też nic, wrrr zaczynam się łamać i myślę o zmianie dystrybucji   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

